# Old things become new again - The future economy



## Gardenlover (Apr 28, 2020)

Few people will be be buying new pretty shiny things in the years to come.  Which reminds me of Steely Dan's song - Reelin' in the Years.
_Well, you wouldn't even know a diamond If you held it in your hand. The things you think are precious, I can't understand_

However, I think bartering will make a resurgence in a big way.
Hunters and fishermen will trade in wild game (healthier than the antibiotic laced meat we buy in the stores now.)
Farmers can trade various crops, cattle, hogs, chickens and their eggs, etc.
Home stills, brewers, and peace pipe tobacco will have their own market.
The main trades will all ways be in need.
Weapons and blacksmiths - another needed service.

What could you trade?


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't expect much to change; people are too spoiled nowadays.  There will be a painful recovery, but the economy will eventually recover and people have very short memories.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 28, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Few people will be be buying new pretty shiny things in the years to come.  Which reminds me of Steely Dan's song - Reelin' in the Years.
> _Well, you wouldn't even know a diamond If you held it in your hand. The things you think are precious, I can't understand_
> 
> However, I think bartering will make a resurgence in a big way.
> ...


I occasionally harvest warm thoughts of, and even go as far as hoping and praying a renaissance of such would happen, but the track record of past slumps and market crashes has taught me otherwise.

I feel that for every market slump and crash, when things upright themselves again, and they always do, society and our world move father away from the days of old.

Seems our world is becoming more and more happy with a disposable and cheap existence, than one of lasting quality.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 28, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I don't expect much to change; people are too spoiled nowadays.  There will be a painful recovery, but the economy will eventually recover and people have very short memories.


So true - sadly


----------



## peppermint (Apr 28, 2020)

We have seen many change's in our life...Me, anyway...I don't know who many people are as older
then me....In my life, I've never been spoiled and most I know in my family aren't spoiled...every one
in my family "Work" and don't take advantage of being spoiled....They just work, take care of their
family..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 28, 2020)

I think trading is a great idea. I haven't made a great impact on society with my trading but have traded many plants I've grown for plants I don't have in my yard. 
Some came with interesting stories about how they acquired the ones  they traded.
I've also suggested we make homemade gifts to give each other at Christmas. They all seem to be happy being on the receiving end but didn't want to put the effort into doing it themselves. I think it would be better than hoofing around the stores trying to find a gift but that's just me I guess.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm sad to report that I have nothing to offer.

I do believe that the current pandemic will hasten the demise of cash.  

People are becoming used to contactless credit card payment and IMO it will become the norm.

Money will become something that is only found between the cushions of grandpa's old sofa.


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 29, 2020)

*Old things become new again.

Well, that can't be bad, I'm game. *


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 29, 2020)

i do some bartering in India, my best laugh was when i needed to renew my 'crocs' [a type of footwear]
i went back to the guy i had bought the current pair off, he is a Pakistani and a hard man to get a bargain off
when i had decided on a pair he said "500 rupees [about £5] " i shook my head "never, you should give me a reasonable price i bought these old once from you" he looked at them "ok 450" i shook my head "never, i can buy these in Chennai for 200" he looked at me "so do you suggest i go to Chennai and buy a pair for you" i shook my head "no i suggest you are buying from the same supplier and are still making a profit at 200" "400" now to be honest 400 was what i expected to pay but i thought i might keep trying i was doing nothing anyway "shake my hand and i will give you 250" he shook his head "i have a family to feed sir 350" i was ecstatic but carried on "i am only buying off you because these crocs i am wearing have lasted for four years, 250 come on i know you want to make me happy so i will tell all my friends" he was scowling now he held his hand out "300" i shook his hand and gave him the three hundred rupees, i kicked off the old pair and put on my new croc's and stood up "you surprise me, i bought the old ones off you four years ago for 400" he gave me the evil eye and stated "yes but these are only three year crocs"


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 29, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> i do some bartering in India, my best laugh was when i needed to renew my 'crocs' [a type of footwear]
> i went back to the guy i had bought the current pair off, he is a Pakistani and a hard man to get a bargain off
> when i had decided on a pair he said "500 rupees [about £5] " i shook my head "never, you should give me a reasonable price i bought these old once from you" he looked at them "ok 450" i shook my head "never, i can buy these in Chennai for 200" he looked at me "so do you suggest i go to Chennai and buy a pair for you" i shook my head "no i suggest you are buying from the same supplier and are still making a profit at 200" "400" now to be honest 400 was what i expected to pay but i thought i might keep trying i was doing nothing anyway "shake my hand and i will give you 250" he shook his head "i have a family to feed sir 350" i was ecstatic but carried on "i am only buying off you because these crocs i am wearing have lasted for four years, 250 come on i know you want to make me happy so i will tell all my friends" he was scowling now he held his hand out "300" i shook his hand and gave him the three hundred rupees, i kicked off the old pair and put on my new croc's and stood up "you surprise me, i bought the old ones off you four years ago for 400" he gave me the evil eye and stated "yes but these are only three year crocs"


There is an art to bartering. I enjoyed your post.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 29, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *Old things become new again.
> 
> Well, that can't be bad, I'm game. *


Good Luck, Ferocious!


----------



## johndoe (Apr 29, 2020)

I think the future economy will be the economy we left before the pandemic. Same people, same demands and same system to provide it. Way, way in the future there will be new stuff to desire. The way we pay for it will probably change too.


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 29, 2020)

the thing about the economy is it has always been and will be customer driven, if we dont buy then they dont sell
i hardly ever handle cash in the uk, and only use plastic at the ATM in India..
regular travellers are saying the cost of flights to India will be frightening... again i say if folks want to travel in numbers then the price will return to reasonable... i mean will India want tourists, lol, the short answer is no.... but do they want/need Dollars and Pounds...erm yes... so might the Indian govt encourage travellers?. only time will tell...


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 29, 2020)

We are not in "_The Grapes Of Wrath_" mode yet folks.


----------

